# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  قصة دعاء سيدنا زكريا عليه السلام

## جاسر

:Tr7ib Tr 1 1: 

المتأمل في الآيات الأول من سورة مريم يجد فيها العجب العُجاب !! 

واقصد هنا قصة دعاء سيدنا زكريا عليه السلام وطلبه الذرية من ربه تبارك وتعالى ...

نبدأ يتلاوة الآيات وتأملها ....

(ذِكْرُ رَحْمَةِ رَبِّكَ عَبْدَهُ زَكَرِيَّا){2}

هذا تذكير من الله تعالى للعباد بقصة يقصها على نبيه الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
يذكرهم بمدى وسعة رحمته ليتذكر من يتذكر ويسعى لنيل الرحمة من يسعى 

(إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ نِدَاء خَفِيّاً){3}

يذكر لنا ربنا تبارك وتعالى كيفية دعاء عبده زكريا عليه السلام والتذكرة هنا تعلمنا أدب الدعاء 
أدب طلب العبد من ربه والتجاءه أليه فقد دعا زكريا عليه السلام ربه بخفية بعيداً عن أعين الناس واسماعهم 
هناك في خلوته يدعو ربه ولايشكو همه الا أليه ...هل كلنا نقوم بذلك ؟

(قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَهَنَ الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْباً وَلَمْ أَكُن بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيّاً){4}

هنا تبدأ الروعة فلننظر جيداً ونتأمل تفاصيل الدعاء 
رب إني كَبِرْتُ
وضعف عظمي
وانتشر الشيب في رأسي,

كل هذه الأمور حدثت له عليه السلام ولم يترك الدعاء ويقل في نفسه انتهت حياتي 
فلماذا اطلب الولد ولم ياتني وانا عز الشباب من سيصدق انه سيأتيني الآن !! 
لا لم يقل هذا وحاشا لنبي مرسل ان يقول هذا .. فعلمه كان يقينا بأن الأمل برحمة الله تعالى يجب أن يبقى 
حتى آخر لحظة في حياة أبن آدم مادام النفس موجود فألأمل موجود .. وانتظار البشارة بالنعم المرجوة موجودة وباقية وبنفس الهمة 
فكيف يترك الدعاء وهو يعلم كل ذلك ؟

بل نرى ماهو أجمل واروع بكلامه عليه السلام بقوله 
ولم أكن من قبل محرومًا من إجابة الدعاء.

ياه على قوة اليقين بالأجابة !!!!كم هي رائعة قوة الأيمان بعظمة الله تعالى وقدرته 
على تحقيق الأماني رغم كل المحن !!! هذه هي أصول الدعاء 

(وَإِنِّي خِفْتُ الْمَوَالِيَ مِن وَرَائِي وَكَانَتِ امْرَأَتِي عَاقِراً فَهَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنكَ وَلِيّاً{5} يَرِثُنِي وَيَرِثُ مِنْ آلِ يَعْقُوبَ وَاجْعَلْهُ رَبِّ رَضِيّاً){6}

وهل طلب عليه السلام الولد فقط !!! بل طلب الولد الصالح طلب النبي من بعده الذي يحمل الرسالة 
طلب من يحمل الأمانة وينشر دين الله تعالى ... فكم هو من دعاء رائع .. غيرة نبي على دين الله 
لم يفكر بنفسه فقط لم يقل ولد يحمل اسمي عندما اموت .. بل ولد يرث النبوة من بعدي 

طلب كل هذا مع علمه ان زوجته عاقر !!!!! مع كل ماتقدم عن حاله فزوجته عاقر لاتلد ابداً!!!
سبحان الله العظيم ...كل موانع انجاب الولد موجودة ولم يترك الدعاء والطلب من الله تعالى !!!
لأنه ببساطة يعلم ان الله تعالى قادر على كل شئ .. فلا يترك الدعاء والتوسل اليه ابداً 

(يَا زَكَرِيَّا إِنَّا نُبَشِّرُكَ بِغُلَامٍ اسْمُهُ يَحْيَى لَمْ نَجْعَل لَّهُ مِن قَبْلُ سَمِيّاً){7}

وهنا تأتي المكافأة من الله عز وجل الى رجل ونبي قدر الله تعالى حق قدره وصدق واخلص بدعاءه والتزم الأدب 
أتت البشارة بغلام لم يسمى احدٌ بأسمه من قبل .. ليس غلام فحسب !!
ما أكرمك ربِ تسبغ نعمك على عبادك الذين يسارعون في الخيرات !

(قَالَ رَبِّ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلَامٌ وَكَانَتِ امْرَأَتِي عَاقِراً وَقَدْ بَلَغْتُ مِنَ الْكِبَرِ عِتِيّاً{8} قَالَ كَذَلِكَ قَالَ رَبُّكَ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَقَدْ خَلَقْتُكَ مِن قَبْلُ وَلَمْ تَكُ شَيْئاً{9})

وتأتي دهشة النبي وفرحته التي لاتوصف 
قال زكريا متعجبًا: ربِّ كيف يكون لي غلام, وكانت امرأتي عاقرًا لا تلد, وأنا قد بلغت النهاية في الكبر ورقة العظم؟
قال المَلَك مجيبًا زكريا عمَّا تعجَّب منه: هكذا الأمر كما تقول مِن كون امرأتك عاقرًا, وبلوغك من الكبر عتيًا, ولكنَّ ربك قال: خَلْقُ 

يحيى على هذه الكيفية أمر سهل هيِّن عليَّ, ثم ذكر الله سبحانه لزكريا ما هو أعجب مما سأل عنه فقال: وقد خلقتك أنت من قبل 

يحيى, ولم تكُ شيئًا مذكورًا ولا موجودًا.

تذكرة مابعدها من تذكرة لكل عبدٍ حُرم من نعمة الأنجاب وضاقت عليه السُبل ولم يبقِ طبيباً الا زاره وتقنية الا وجربها
بل انها تذكرة لكل عبد حُرم من أية نعمة ...قصة ولادة يحيى عليه السلام خير برهان على ان الخالق قادر على أي شئ وفي أي 

وقت فسبحانه ربِ اذا قضى أمراً انما يقول له كن فيكون 

ولكن يبقى السؤال ... هل كلنا نتمتع بخصائص دعاء زكريا عليه السلام ؟
هل كلنا نملك الأدب بالدعاء ؟
هل كلنا نملك الأيمان المطلق واليقين بالأجابة عندما ندعو ؟ 

والأهم هل نحن أهل ٌ للأجابة ؟ 
هل فكرنا يوماً بطلبنا الذي نطلبه من الله تعالى ..ماالغاية منه ؟
هل نطلب الزوج والزوجة لمجرد ان نجد من نكمل حياتنا معه ؟
أم لأننا نريد ان نؤسس اسرة اسلامية تعبد الله تعالى وتعمر أرضه ؟

هل نطلب الولد لمجرد انه سيحمل اسم أبيه بعد موته ؟ او انه سيقال فلان وفلانة لهم اولاد 
أم اننا نطلب الولد الصالح الذي يكون بيده الخير لهذه الأمة ؟

اعتقد حان الوقت لنعيد حساباتنا من جديد..
__________________

----------

